# Knuddels-Applet - 'Applet notinited'



## Silvergame (31. Jan 2004)

So, bin neu hier im Forum möchte erstmal alle grüssen    Also jetzt komme ich schnell zu dem Problem: Also ich hab den Mozilla Browser 1.5 und das Betriebssystem XP. Bis gestern wurden noch alle Seiten im Internet einwandfrei dargestellt. Aber seit heute zeigt er zum Beispiel bei der Seite 'knuddels.de' wenn ich das Java Applet laden möchte *Applet  notinited* . Java Konsole zeigt:         
                  Laden: Klasse GroupChat.class nicht gefunden

                 java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: GroupChat.class

	      at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)

	      at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	     at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	     at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	    at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)

	   at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	  at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	 at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)

	 at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	 at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)

	at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpClient.doConnect(Unknown Source)

	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)

	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)

	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.createConnection(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.HttpURLConnection.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

	... 10 more
          at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)                  




        Die Seite habe ich auch oft mit dem Browser besucht, gab nie Probleme. Hatte erst den IE aber hab gewechselt
        Mozilla gefällt mir besser.
        Ich habe natürlich mehrere Browser ausprobiert aber es klappt mit keinem. Komischerweise  war gestern noch       
        alles ok.  Was hätte ich denn an den Einstellungen verändern müssen, damit sowas passiert, dass das Applet 
        mehr ausgeführt werden kann?? Es werden viele Seiten nur noch halb dargestellt- das heisst nur noch der Text, 
        bei den Bildern ist nur nen Kästchen...
        :evil: 


        Habe als Firewall Zonealarm, ob es damit irgendwas zutun hat????  Ich weiss, meine Frage ist bestimmt etwas
        komisch, aber ich bin wirklich nen Neuling*g*. Deshalb hab ich wirklich O       
        Ahnung woran es liegt.  Würde mich wirklich über Ratschläge von euch freuen. Danke schon mal im Vorraus,
        auch wenn dieser Thread wohl etwas schwer zu verstehen ist  ???:L           

        Gruß Silvergame          P.S: Wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten ;-)   

       Sorry wegen der Codetags, kommt nicht wieder vor *schäm*


----------



## Javahnsinn (31. Jan 2004)

Seit wann hast du den Mozilla drauf?

Also, der IE verwendet von Haus aus die Microsoft VM (Virtuelle Java-Maschine), und der Mozilla bringt wohl eine SUN-VM mit. Es sieht ganz so aus, als ob das Knuddels-Applet die verwendete SUN-VM nicht verträgt.  Es verhielte sich dabei genauso wie das Yahoo-Chatapplet.

Beschreib das Problem mal genauer. (Den Fehlerstacktrace brauchen wird in diesem Fall nicht mehr).

In den "grauen Kästchen" - sieht man da nur grau, oder ist da auch sowas wie 'ne Kaffetasse links oben zu sehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Silvergame (31. Jan 2004)

Danke das du dir Zeit genommen hast zu Antworten    Also, ich hab Mozilla schon so ca. seit 2 Monaten
drauf.  Also nen Kaffetasse ist da nicht zu sehen, da ist so ein Blatt mit 3 Farbpunkten zusehen. Hm, aber ich hab da bis
gestern fast jeden Tag drauf gechattet und plötzlich steht dann unten das da nen Fehler beim laden des Applets aufgetreten ist. Also ich kann auch bei anderen Seiten die Bilder nicht mehr Betrachten, z.B bei Ebay. Da zeigt er gar keine Bild mehr an....  :evil:  Gruß Korbfalter


----------



## Javahnsinn (31. Jan 2004)

Probier mal meine Site, www.DeepThought42.de aus.
Hab da ein Testapplet für Browser drauf. Button  Java anklicken und "Die Laufzeitumgebung Ihres Browsers" aufrufen. Wenns funzt, den Output bitte kopieren und hier posten...

Bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## Silvergame (31. Jan 2004)

Jo, Danke für deine Hilfe  Also hier die Infos. Das meintest du doch mit dem Kopieren oder 
???:L        ??? 

java.version = 1.4.2_01
java.vendor = Sun Microsystems Inc.
java.vendor.url = http://java.sun.com/
java.home: access denied (java.util.PropertyPermission java.home read)
java.vm.specification.version = 1.0
java.vm.specification.vendor = Sun Microsystems Inc.
java.vm.specification.name = Java Virtual Machine Specification
java.vm.version = 1.4.2_01-b06
java.vm.vendor = Sun Microsystems Inc.
java.vm.name = Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
java.specification.version = 1.4
java.specification.vendor = Sun Microsystems Inc.
java.specification.name = Java Platform API Specification
java.class.version = 48.0 :roll:  :roll:    


Gruß Simon


----------



## Nobody (31. Jan 2004)

folgendes könnte sein (keine garantie drauf):
bei der seite wurde eine neuere version aufgespielt, die eine neue jdk verlangt. das wird aber wohl kaum bei allen seiten sein.
eine firewall die bestimmte ports blockt kann schuld sein, aber dann dürftest du das problem haben, seitdem du die port einstellungen verändert hast oder sie durch eine veränderung durch software updates erfolgt ist.


wenn garnichts mehr geht hilft das:
daten sichern
format c:
anderes windoof draufspielen, da xp sehr zu fehlern neigt.

übrigens kann man (zumindest unter 2k) die vm auswählen die windoof verwendent.
wenn man tools aufspielt, die zur entwicklung von java anwendung/applets, wird teilweise auch eine neue vm aufgespielt (meine stammt zb vom jbuilder)


----------



## Guest (31. Jan 2004)

Hmmm, also an Java liegt's nicht...

Hab das eben mal getestet, mit im IE aktivierter Java-Konsole:

Connect! 3
www.Knuddels.com - ChatApplet V8.3p

Unerwarteter Verbindungsfehler.java.net.UnknownHostException: h-213.61.5.150.host.de.colt.net

:### SUN API-okumentation zu *UnknownHostException*:
*Thrown to indicate that the IP address of a host could not be determined. *

Auf der Gateway gehts (Linux, ebenfalls mit SUN VM 1.4.2). Das ist also ein Firewall-Problem. Müsst man halt wissen, auf welchen ports das Applet die Verbindung aufbaut, und die dann ggf. freigeben - und da hat sich offenbar bei knuddels was geändert.

Kann morgen Abend (oder die Woche, wann halt unser Netzwerkspecialist wieder da ist, der im iCafé Firewall&Proxy macht) mal fragen, was dort die Logs der Gateway/Firewall - des Proxies so drüber erzählen. Da kommt man nämlich mit den Surf-PCs durch die Firewall und den Proxy auf Knuddels.

Bis denne
Jürgen


----------



## Javahnsinn (31. Jan 2004)

HMPF
Der gletze _Gast_ war schon ich. Muss mich halt einloggen :wink: 

Also: eine neuere VM wird nicht verlangt, 1.4.2 ist aktuell. Die Bugfixes, die seit 1.4.2_b02 bis 1.4.2_03 gemacht wurden, betreffen alle das Problem nicht.

Anscheinend lädt das Applet einige seiner Klassen über Reflection von einer Socketverbindung. Ziemlich genial, nur: funktionieren musses. Und da ist man doch ziemlich auf die Konfiguration angewiesen:
 :arrow: vom eigenen Webserber plus/minus Servlet Engine (also Knuddels-Admins sind hier gefragt)
 :arrow: vom der eigenen Firewall
 :arrow: von proxy und Firewall des Benutzers
 :arrow: von Browserkonfig und Javakonfig des Benutzers

Summa summarum. Als Appletschreiber würd ich hier nicht viel experimentieren, denn, Regel Nummer eins bei sowas: DER RECHNER STEHT DRAUSSEN!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Silvergame (31. Jan 2004)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten. Ist echt nett    Hm, ich werd das mal probieren. Vieleicht klappt es ja alles wieder. Poste dann nochmal wenns wieder klappt


 Gruß Simon


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Feb 2008)

> java.home: access denied (java.util.PropertyPermission java.home read)


Das deutet auf jeden Fall auf einen unerlaubten Zugriff eines unsignierten Applets auf das Home-Verzeichnis des Client-PCs. Unsignierten Applets ist dies verboten, und zwar in jeder Java-Version.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

Hmm, ob das Problem nach über 4 Jahren wohl noch akut ist?  ???:L
Wie bist du denn an den Thread gekommen?  :lol:


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Feb 2008)

???:L Öh...
Ich hatte den bei mir in der "Beiträge seit dem letzten Besuch"-Liste...
Ich war doch aber nicht 2004 das letzte mal auf dem Board. Oder werde ich langsam schizo? :lol:


----------



## zilti (29. Feb 2008)

Die Mozilla Suite ist veraltet und wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Der Nachfolger heisst SeaMonkey http://www.seamonkey.at und wird vom selben Team entwickelt.


----------



## Gast (11. Aug 2008)

hi an alle ich frag mich wie ich das javy applet für knuddels insterlieren soll kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2008)

Na, da das "alte" Problem noch einmal hervor geholt wurde:
Die Meldung taucht auch bei mir auf. Jedoch nur auf einer von mir erstellten Seite, das Applet auf der Originalseite funktioniert mit den gleichen Parametern. Wo ist da der Haken (falls doch noch jemand hier rein schaut)?


----------

